# U.S. Embassy Warden



## Guategringo (Nov 9, 2012)

I searched for U.S. Embassy Warden on this site and came up with no matches, so I thought I would start the thread. While living in Guatemala I was a "warden" for the U.S. Embassy. What that means is I was sent any email the embassy disseminated to U.S. citizens living in Guatemala with regards to security issues, taxes and town meetings. I then had to re-send that email to 25 U.S. citizens who were on my list that lived within a five mile radius of me and had registered with the embassy, the embassy sent me the list. This really was set up in case of natural disaster or major security problems as a "network" that would get the message out ASAP. 

This came to mind tonight because I am still on the embassy list in Guatemala as a warden and they sent out an email today warning all U.S. citizens about security issues in Santa Rosa and Jalapa, Guatemala. 

My question therefore is does this type of service exist with the U.S. Embassy in Mexico?


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

Guategringo said:


> I searched for U.S. Embassy Warden on this site and came up with no matches, so I thought I would start the thread. While living in Guatemala I was a "warden" for the U.S. Embassy. What that means is I was sent any email the embassy disseminated to U.S. citizens living in Guatemala with regards to security issues, taxes and town meetings. I then had to re-send that email to 25 U.S. citizens who were on my list that lived within a five mile radius of me and had registered with the embassy, the embassy sent me the list. This really was set up in case of natural disaster or major security problems as a "network" that would get the message out ASAP.
> 
> This came to mind tonight because I am still on the embassy list in Guatemala as a warden and they sent out an email today warning all U.S. citizens about security issues in Santa Rosa and Jalapa, Guatemala.
> 
> My question therefore is does this type of service exist with the U.S. Embassy in Mexico?


Yes, the warden in my area resends these messages. The Embassy also sends out these messages if you are registered with them.


----------



## Guategringo (Nov 9, 2012)

joaquinx said:


> Yes, the warden in my area resends these messages. The Embassy also sends out these messages if you are registered with them.


Thanks I appreciate it I like to have the alerts for my wife when I am out of town or the country... I will check into that tomorrow online with the embassy. thanks again.


----------



## PanamaJack (Apr 1, 2013)

Yes, the embassy offers that service as one poster previously mentioned. Just one of the many things our embassy does to try to help. Of course I am biased as I grew up within the halls of the place.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

I've been registered with the US Embassy for over five years. I don't recall getting any emails from them regarding the matters Guategringo mentions in his first post. I hope I haven't missed anything important.


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

Isla Verde said:


> I've been registered with the US Embassy for over five years. I don't recall getting any emails from them regarding the matters Guategringo mentions in his first post. I hope I haven't missed anything important.


Go to https://step.state.gov/step/ and either register or login and verify your email address.

I get a warning from the embassy and then a retransmission from our local warden.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

joaquinx said:


> Go to https://step.state.gov/step/ and either register or login and verify your email address.
> 
> I get a warning from the embassy and then a retransmission from our local warden.


Thanks for the link. I just registered with the Embassy. I don't remember filling out this form, so maybe I haven't been registered with them after all.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

I get State Department warnings relevant to the local situation here in Jalisco from the Consulate in Guadalajara. You can sign up for them on the Consulate web site. I have never found them to be very useful however.


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

In years past, the Embassy warnings, no doubt coming from the State Dept. in DC, were warning that the entire country was in peril. More recently, they zero in on the specific area such as the border area next to the US or certain states on the west coast. Probably done in concert with the Mexican tourist agency so as not to frighten too many travelers.


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

Guategringo said:


> Thanks I appreciate it I like to have the alerts for my wife when I am out of town or the country... I will check into that tomorrow online with the embassy. thanks again.


I'm curious as to how accurate are the Embassy alerts
Many times in Mexican news they talk about what the US goverment warn their citizens about going places, most times mexicans think they are very much exaggerating, what do you think?


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

GARYJ65 said:


> I'm curious as to how accurate are the Embassy alerts
> Many times in Mexican news they talk about what the US goverment warn their citizens about going places, most times mexicans think they are very much exaggerating, what do you think?


I have the feeling that you're right about the US Embassy sending out security alerts that are often over the top, but I don't have the proof at my fingertips.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Isla Verde said:


> I have the feeling that you're right about the US Embassy sending out security alerts that are often over the top, but I don't have the proof at my fingertips.


The following is an example of the most recent security alert from about a year ago from the Consulate in Guadalajara:
"BEGIN TEXT.


The U.S. Embassy alerts U.S. citizens traveling and residing in Mexico to the enhanced potential for violence related to today’s arrests of Transnational Criminal Organization (TCO) associates and family members residing in the United States.


This morning, U.S. federal law enforcement agents arrested associates and family members of a senior Zeta member, and seized property and assets within the United States. These arrests could result in some form of retaliation and/or anti-American violence. Given the history and resources of this violent TCO, the U.S. Embassy urges U.S. citizens to maintain a low profile and a heightened sense of awareness. 


U.S. citizens traveling and residing abroad should enroll in the Smart Travelers Enrollment Program (STEP) at the following website: https://travelregistration.state.gov. U.S. citizens without internet access may enroll directly at the U.S. Embassy or Consulate at their destination. By enrolling, U.S. citizens make it easier for the Embassy to contact them in case of emergency.


The U.S. Consulate General in Guadalajara is located at 175 Progreso Street, Col. Americana, Guadalajara, Jalisco, Mexico. The U.S. Consulate General in Guadalajara’s telephone number is 011 52 33 3268 2100; the fax number is 011 52 33 3825 1951. For after-hours emergencies, please call 011 52 33 3268 2145.


The U.S. Consular Agency in Puerto Vallarta is located at Paseo de los Cocoteros #85; Sur Paradise Plaza, Interior Local L-7, Nuevo Vallarta, Nayarit, C.P. 63732. The U.S. Consular Agency in Puerto Vallarta’s telephone numbers are 011 52 322 222 0069 & 011 52 322 223 3301; the fax number is 011 52 322 223 0074. For after-hours emergencies, please call 011 52 33 3268 2145.


END OF TEXT.

"


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

TundraGreen said:


> The following is an example of the most recent security alert from about a year ago from the Consulate in Guadalajara:
> "BEGIN TEXT.
> 
> The U.S. Embassy alerts U.S. citizens traveling and residing in Mexico to the enhanced potential for violence related to today&#146;s arrests of Transnational Criminal Organization (TCO) associates and family members residing in the United States.
> ...


I think that is exaggerated, what do you think?
That promotes fear doesn't it?


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

GARYJ65 said:


> I think that is exaggerated, what do you think?
> That promotes fear doesn't it?


I agree. And they are so generic as to be completely useless anyway (in my humble opinion).


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

Isla Verde said:


> I have the feeling that you're right about the US Embassy sending out security alerts that are often over the top, but I don't have the proof at my fingertips.


I don't believe the "over the top" assertions ... and would like to see examples from people who make those claims (not suggesting you're one of those folks).


----------



## PanamaJack (Apr 1, 2013)

I am very surprised that some posters believe the messages sent out by the U.S. Embassy are over the top. We all, as expats, are living in a foreign environment where corruption is commonplace and narcotics trafficking and all the crime and violence that goes along with it takes place in different area around the country. Believe what you may but on any given day a disturbance involving two rival drug gangs could involve innocent bystanders.

The intention of the messages is not to strike fear in the reader, but to just alert them and let them know the possibility of something happening is elevated. Many times we become complacent with are living situation and believe we are safer than we be, I admit I am that way. 

The messages are option, no one is required to register with the embassy and can request the embassy to stop sending them. However, this system was set up as much for warning people about safety issues as it was in case of a natural disaster. If a natural disaster were to hit, the embassy would send out information as to where shelters were located, where potable water was available, and where the red cross was. If it was safe to travel and other pertinent information pertaining to first and foremost the safety of their citizens. 

I will now step down from my soapbox. Thank you for listening


----------

